
Ask HN: What would encourage you to contribute? - ColinWright
Some time ago I got involved with a project because I thought it would be a good thing, and I had knowledge that I was happy to contribute.  It was niche, it was never going to make money, but it was a thing I thought should exist.<p>I&#x27;m interested to know - what makes people contribute?  If I stared a project of collective knowledge, intending to make it free and open, what would encourage you to offer a small amount of time and effort to contribute what you know?<p>All thoughts welcome.
======
babyArte
Working in a corporate environment, the contribution is forced if you need to
extend the product for your enterprise benefit.

~~~
ColinWright
I'm not talking about a corporate environment - in that case it's someone
doing a job for which they are paid. I'm talking about volunteer efforts in a
project for the collective good, in some sense similar to "Open Source".

I'm asking the HN community - what do _you_ look for in a project? What draws
you to contribute to a project?

------
ColinWright
Sorry: "s/stared/started/"

